# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [SERVICE] The Original Sig Master is BACK

## m0rbidang3l

Yo know what, I see all these other signature services floating around, and they're ok. But seriously, no one can do it like me.

I'm not gonna make you go through the trouble of finding your own render, or any of that nonsense. Just tell me what you want, and I'' go about finding the proper pictures. If you do have a particular picture in mind, feel free to link it. Also, feel free to include any creative direction you feel necessary. If none is given, I will just make a cool sig with your name on it. If you want anything else put in, just let me know.

I will also do the same with avatars.

For you people who like forms, I'll make one for you.

*Main Pic:
BG:
Border:
Text:
Color Scheme:
Miscellaneous Directions:

*Ok, now it's time for you to get your requests in.

EDIT: A few more rules and notices. When I am done with your sig/avatar, I will post it in this thread. I will not PM it to you.
When your sig/avatar is done, upload it somewhere. I will be cleaning out my Photobucket every couple of days. Don't suggest a different service to me, I like Photobucket.

----------


## Piersd

if no one can do it like you, why not post some example work? :P

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> if no one can do it like you, why not post some example work? :P


Ask around about me.

----------


## Mizzypoo

Main Pic: Picture of illidan
BG: Doesnt matter, pic something you thinks cool.
Border: Doesnt matter
Text: Mizzypoo
Color Scheme: black, green
Miscellaneous Directions: Do whatever you think looks best.

----------


## Chenquie

*Main Pic: None
BG: Black with stripes preferably
Border: White
Text: Puh - should be written kinda big
Color Scheme: Orange/White

*

----------


## Ickybad

Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Blood Magic
BG: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Abstract Wave
Border: None
Text: Scyther
Color Scheme: Black and Blue
Miscellaneous Directions: Just make it nice looking with the blue and vlack text let me be able to see scyther.

----------


## Ickybad

> Ask around about me.


Rapes all sig designers.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Main Pic: None
> BG: Black with stripes preferably
> Border: White
> Text: Puh - should be written kinda big
> Color Scheme: Orange/White
> 
> *







> Main Pic: Picture of illidan
> BG: Doesnt matter, pic something you thinks cool.
> Border: Doesnt matter
> Text: Mizzypoo
> Color Scheme: black, green
> Miscellaneous Directions: Do whatever you think looks best.

----------


## Ickybad

Okay that bottom illidan picute looks sick.

----------


## Mizzypoo

Wow thats awesome! Much thanks and +rep

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Blood Magic
> BG: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Abstract Wave
> Border: None
> Text: Scyther
> Color Scheme: Black and Blue
> Miscellaneous Directions: Just make it nice looking with the blue and vlack text let me be able to see scyther.

----------


## Ickybad

Hell ya thank you so much plus rep.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Rapes all sig designers.



lol cause you would know, joining 2 months ago.

Morbid does have 1337 epix tho! And gets them done in a timely manner  :Wink: 

Just wondering, do you do animation? I think the only animated sig shop was ShinyShoes, and he's been inactive for 1mo

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> lol cause you would know, joining 2 months ago.
> 
> Morbid does have 1337 epix tho! And gets them done in a timely manner 
> 
> Just wondering, do you do animation? I think the only animated sig shop was ShinyShoes, and he's been inactive for 1mo


I can do animated if it is requested, although nothing too complicated, just some effects.

----------


## rustyb

*Main Pic: None
BG: Wavy lines 
Border: Use your discretion
Text: RustedBass
Color Scheme: dark Purple & dark green
Miscellaneous Directions: Make it look like an intense acid trip. No pictures, just my name with those colors... I would like to see your interpretation 
*

----------


## Adrenalin3

I would like both a signature and an avatar. Will +rep ahead of time because I know how amazing your work is.

Signature -

Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/SSBB - Charizard
BG: Some orange/red flames
Border: Black
Text: *Дdяєиaliиэ or Adrenaline*
 Color Scheme: Orange/Yellow/Red
Miscellaneous Directions:

Avatar - 

Main Pic: http://i28.tinypic.com/25p37tx.png
BG: Keep that BG
Border: Black
Text: *Дdяєиaliиэ or Adrenaline
Color Scheme:* Orange/Yellow/Red
Miscellaneous Directions: 

Thanks in advance, hoping to see my sexy avatar and signature soon.

----------


## Ickybad

Can you make me a banner?

Size: 960 x 197
BG: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Abstract Wave
Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Blood Magic
Text: Abolished Crusade

----------


## Errage

*Main Pic:* Ville Valo (http://www.ukmusic.com/gallery/data/...ville_valo.gif)
* BG:* Black/Purple mixture, has to be dark
* Border:* Whatever you think suits the style best, but there HAS to be a matching border.
* Text:* Ville Valo, The Definition of "Sexy" (Optional)
* Color Scheme:* Black and Purple. Like I said, must be dark.
* Miscellaneous Directions:* Supplied image of Ville Valo doesn't need to be used, as it is a rather poor quality, I just personally find that look to be his sexiest. Also, the signature must include a Heartagram, whether or not the heartagram has "HIM" (The band name) in it is up to you

EDIT:

For an avatar, if you can make a Flaming Heartagram that's animated (Like my current avatar) then it'll be bonus!

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Main Pic: None
> BG: Wavy lines 
> Border: Use your discretion
> Text: RustedBass
> Color Scheme: dark Purple & dark green
> Miscellaneous Directions: Make it look like an intense acid trip. No pictures, just my name with those colors... I would like to see your interpretation 
> *







> I would like both a signature and an avatar. Will +rep ahead of time because I know how amazing your work is.
> 
> Signature -
> 
> Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/SSBB - Charizard
> BG: Some orange/red flames
> Border: Black
> Text: *Дdяєиaliиэ or Adrenaline*
>  Color Scheme: Orange/Yellow/Red
> ...

----------


## Adrenalin3

Thanks alot, how come I can't rep you? It says "Sorry, you cannot give reputation to this post."

----------


## rustyb

> Thanks alot, how come I can't rep you? It says "Sorry, you cannot give reputation to this post."



DITTO!

Excellent work

----------


## Toxik the Spammer

Main Pic: Arthas
BG: Little Stripes (Opaque/Transparency about 25-30 %)
Border: Simple Black
Text: Over.Dose
Color Scheme: Blueish/Whitesh (Icy)
Miscellaneous Directions:

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Main Pic:* Ville Valo (http://www.ukmusic.com/gallery/data/...ville_valo.gif)
> * BG:* Black/Purple mixture, has to be dark
> * Border:* Whatever you think suits the style best, but there HAS to be a matching border.
> * Text:* Ville Valo, The Definition of "Sexy" (Optional)
> * Color Scheme:* Black and Purple. Like I said, must be dark.
> * Miscellaneous Directions:* Supplied image of Ville Valo doesn't need to be used, as it is a rather poor quality, I just personally find that look to be his sexiest. Also, the signature must include a Heartagram, whether or not the heartagram has "HIM" (The band name) in it is up to you
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> For an avatar, if you can make a Flaming Heartagram that's animated (Like my current avatar) then it'll be bonus!







> Thanks alot, how come I can't rep you? It says "Sorry, you cannot give reputation to this post."





> DITTO!
> 
> Excellent work


Can't rep in the graphics forum from what I have been told.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Can't rep in the graphics forum from what I have been told.


Aye, you have to click on Morbid's name and do "Find all posts by..." and then +rep him from a different section of the site.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> Main Pic: Arthas
> BG: Little Stripes (Opaque/Transparency about 25-30 %)
> Border: Simple Black
> Text: Over.Dose
> Color Scheme: Blueish/Whitesh (Icy)
> Miscellaneous Directions:

----------


## Nilrac

Main Pic: http://i32.tinypic.com/iz86zq.jpg
BG: What ever looks nice ( Maybe the same thats in the picture i provided )
Border: What ever looks nice
 Text: Alizee
Color Scheme: What ever looks nice
 Miscellaneous Directions: Wavy font, Thanks

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> Main Pic: http://i32.tinypic.com/iz86zq.jpg
> BG: What ever looks nice ( Maybe the same thats in the picture i provided )
> Border: What ever looks nice
>  Text: Alizee
> Color Scheme: What ever looks nice
>  Miscellaneous Directions: Wavy font, Thanks


The picture is too tiny, unless it's for an avatar.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> if no one can do it like you, why not post some example work? :P


Feel free to browse my online portfolio at Michael Winger - 2D/3D Artist

or my deviantART at http://cynicala$$hole.deviantart.com (replace $ with s)

----------


## Toxik the Spammer

thank you soo much i love it

----------


## Heftydogg

*Main Pic: Shadow Priest, in shadow form.
BG: Whatever
Border: 1px, of anything that will accent it best
Text: Versai
Color Scheme: Purples/blacks/blues (Shadowy colors)
Miscellaneous Directions: You must make it with all your clothes off. No exceptions k? Your sigs are teh sex! Also, a shadowy glowing animation on the sig in general.

Alternatively, if you remember what Nemorosa's sig used to be, I would like that instead of the form i filled out. He had capital "N E M O R O S A " in a sig that nearly stretched across the entire width of the page. And it was just plain, 3-D metallic letters with a very subtle reflection underneath it. Also, it was just a transparent background. So it had the effect of some letter blocks sitting on a glass table at the bottom of all his posts. If you could make that, with the text "H E F T Y D O G G" you would be leet!

Otherwise, go with the form one 
*

----------


## Adrenalin3

Alright, going to go rep you on another section of the forums.

Also how come my sig won't work?

----------


## Remus

*Main Pic: angel of death or a assassin.*
*BG: storm coming in type of style.. to emphasis something to behold is near.*
*Border: like mine is currently, embossed on the top and left side, a little bit more noticeable tho.*
*Text: Remus The One and Only (seperated from my name)*
*Color Scheme: i prefer dark* 
*Animation: If you so choose it, i like movement in sigs but not drastic.(optional)*


*curious to see what you spawn forth*

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Main Pic: Shadow Priest, in shadow form.
> BG: Whatever
> Border: 1px, of anything that will accent it best
> Text: Versai
> Color Scheme: Purples/blacks/blues (Shadowy colors)
> Miscellaneous Directions: You must make it with all your clothes off. No exceptions k? Your sigs are teh sex! Also, a shadowy glowing animation on the sig in general.
> 
> Alternatively, if you remember what Nemorosa's sig used to be, I would like that instead of the form i filled out. He had capital "N E M O R O S A " in a sig that nearly stretched across the entire width of the page. And it was just plain, 3-D metallic letters with a very subtle reflection underneath it. Also, it was just a transparent background. So it had the effect of some letter blocks sitting on a glass table at the bottom of all his posts. If you could make that, with the text "H E F T Y D O G G" you would be leet!
> 
> ...









> Alright, going to go rep you on another section of the forums.
> 
> Also how come my sig won't work?


Thanks for rep, and I don't know why your sig won't work. It's probably too big. What does it say your max sig size is? Here's the link in case it was something else http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y28...naline_sig.jpg

----------


## Heftydogg

Hmm, not exactly what I was going for, Morbid. Here's the closest pic I found of what im trying to get. http://thewpfblog.com/images/letterDance.jpg Except the letters should be facing straight, and obviously in line. That's just an example of what I mean by 3-d and kind of metallic. No splatter. Just really clean and pristine. Larger letters too please >.< sorry it's so picky

Also for colors, maybe a horizontal gradient from a dark metallic blue, to lighter metallic blue towards the bottom, and a much more subtle reflection, like not even 1/4th of the letters. Just barely the bottom of them being reflected.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Main Pic: angel of death or a assassin.*
> *BG: storm coming in type of style.. to emphasis something to behold is near.*
> *Border: like mine is currently, embossed on the top and left side, a little bit more noticeable tho.*
> *Text: Remus The One and Only (seperated from my name)*
> *Color Scheme: i prefer dark* 
> *Animation: If you so choose it, i like movement in sigs but not drastic.(optional)*
> 
> 
> *curious to see what you spawn forth*

----------


## Sublimepwns_

ya i think piersd is better not to flame, but i bet there are alot of better people than you at making sigs

----------


## Ease

Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Undead Warlock WOW
BG: Make it look good.
Border: A Little White Line.
Text: EASE
Color Scheme: Somthing that blends, you choose what looks good.
Miscellaneous Directions: Animated text if possible. One letter falls then shakes, next letter falls then shakes.
Sig & Ava Please.

----------


## Jareth123

Main Pic: Warlock in T6 with wings out (doesnt matter if its without wings tho)
BG: Anything you think is cool I guess  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Border: Same as above.
Text: Jareth / Jareth123
Color Scheme: Your choice.

Thanks, I like your work very much btw :>

----------


## Remus

loving it m0rbid /bow to your awsomeness  :Big Grin:  thanks

----------


## salsworn

Main Pic: A syringe with some green fluid in it with some of the fluid dripping out of the tip
BG: Be creative
Border: Doesn't matter
Text: Remember, I'm only half twisted (have "half twisted" bigger than "Remember, I'm only")
Color Scheme: Green and black
Miscellaneous Directions: Have the text like this

Remember, I'm only Half twisted.Or something like that
oh yeah you get a rep too but i will have to do it on another post

----------


## Nosferattu

*Hey I was wondering if you could produce a banner for my guild? You're great at making sigs for the fourms and our guild is in dire need of a new banner, and we have no one with photoshop skills to make it  You said that you would choose the pictures and what not so I'm going to leave the creative aspect to you. 

Main Pic: Your Choice
BG: Your Choice
Border: Your Choice
Text: Clergy of Truth, An Alliance Raiding Guild, Dragonblight
Color Scheme: Your choice.
Miscellaneous Directions: Can you make the size 762 Wide by 173 High?

Please and thank you, and I look forward to seeing more of your great work.
*

----------


## .Cyong

Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Devil May Cry 4
BG: what ever goes with the flow
Border: dgaf
 Text: Cyong
Color Scheme: What ever blends well with it
 Miscellaneous Directions:

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Undead Warlock WOW
> BG: Make it look good.
> Border: A Little White Line.
> Text: EASE
> Color Scheme: Somthing that blends, you choose what looks good.
> Miscellaneous Directions: Animated text if possible. One letter falls then shakes, next letter falls then shakes.
> Sig & Ava Please.






Sorry, that animation is a little bit too complex for me to do in a free sig service. Hope ya like it without, though.




> Main Pic: Warlock in T6 with wings out (doesnt matter if its without wings tho)
> BG: Anything you think is cool I guess 
> Border: Same as above.
> Text: Jareth / Jareth123
> Color Scheme: Your choice.
> 
> Thanks, I like your work very much btw :>

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Hey I was wondering if you could produce a banner for my guild? You're great at making sigs for the fourms and our guild is in dire need of a new banner, and we have no one with photoshop skills to make it  You said that you would choose the pictures and what not so I'm going to leave the creative aspect to you. 
> 
> Main Pic: Your Choice
> BG: Your Choice
> Border: Your Choice
> Text: Clergy of Truth, An Alliance Raiding Guild, Dragonblight
> Color Scheme: Your choice.
> Miscellaneous Directions: Can you make the size 762 Wide by 173 High?
> 
> ...


I only do sigs for free. If you want me to do a banner, it's $5.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Devil May Cry 4
> BG: what ever goes with the flow
> Border: dgaf
>  Text: Cyong
> Color Scheme: What ever blends well with it
>  Miscellaneous Directions:

----------


## Relz

Main Pic / BG:http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7...kdahliaib5.jpg 
Border: Thin, black
Text: Relz
Color Scheme: Blue/Black
Miscellaneous Directions: If you can use a font like theirs, that'd be great. Otherwise make it awesome like usual  :Wink:

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> Main Pic / BG:http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7...kdahliaib5.jpg 
> Border: Thin, black
> Text: Relz
> Color Scheme: Blue/Black
> Miscellaneous Directions: If you can use a font like theirs, that'd be great. Otherwise make it awesome like usual

----------


## weekendwars

*Main Pic: ill include a link to what i want
BG: some fire looking ish.... something cool like that
Border: notihng in particular do what you fell looks the best
Text: Kevin9398
Color Scheme:reds' oranges' yellows,.... nice bright bold colors
Miscellaneous Directions: none really.... 

link to what i want. http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...52899_3939.jpg

edit: btw...have you ever thought of going professional with this? i mean your work is AMAZING!
*

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *
> edit: btw...have you ever thought of going professional with this? i mean your work is AMAZING!
> *



I have been trying. I went to college for game art and design, but there is no market for that kind of work in FL, so I get my satisfaction by doing simple stuff for you guys.

EDIT: Is it okay if I use a different In Flames logo? That one is really low quality, and I can always add on the "we trust" part.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Main Pic: ill include a link to what i want
> BG: some fire looking ish.... something cool like that
> Border: notihng in particular do what you fell looks the best
> Text: Kevin9398
> Color Scheme:reds' oranges' yellows,.... nice bright bold colors
> Miscellaneous Directions: none really.... 
> 
> link to what i want. http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...52899_3939.jpg
> *




I took it upon myself to find a higher res In Flames logo. Hope you like it.

----------


## weekendwars

> I took it upon myself to find a higher res In Flames logo. Hope you like it.


hope i like it? im in love with it! thanks man.

----------


## Ease

[QUOTE=m0rbidang3l;853969]



Thank you m0rbid! +Rep in a min ;]

----------


## Hotman96

*Main Pic:http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...eaper700-2.jpg
BG:Blood red
Border:Surprise me
Text:Hotman96
Color Scheme: Red/Black/Gray
Miscellaneous Directions: None.

Thanks 
*

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Main Pic:http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...eaper700-2.jpg
> BG:Blood red
> Border:Surprise me
> Text:Hotman96
> Color Scheme: Red/Black/Gray
> Miscellaneous Directions: None.
> 
> Thanks 
> *

----------


## wrigley

*Main Pic: U pic one
BG: Dark/Blackish
Border: Minimal
Text: "NERD" and "Not Even Remotely Dorky"
Color Scheme: Red/Black/Gray
Miscellaneous Directions: Simple is good

hehe.... this is my 69th post 
*

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> *Main Pic: U pic one
> BG: Dark/Blackish
> Border: Minimal
> Text: "NERD" and "Not Even Remotely Dorky"
> Color Scheme: Red/Black/Gray
> Miscellaneous Directions: Simple is good
> 
> hehe.... this is my 69th post 
> *

----------


## wrigley

> 


Could you make the text more reabable? and the verticle lines doesnt realy do it for me. Medieval > Techonologic

----------


## Hotman96

> 



I'm drooling. You sir are godly.

----------


## XxSanchenxX

Main Pic: something to do with Gears of War and with a little bit of a tech n9ne kinda look if possible.

BG: w/e looks good.

Border:w/e looks good.

Text:KTK POISONOUS(all in caps).

Color Scheme:black and red and a little.

Miscellaneous Directions:w/e looks good.

----------


## Syplex23

> 


whats the name of that font I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR AGES for it

----------


## The Grim Reaper

> whats the name of that font I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR AGES for it


Its Called El&Font Gohtic! And It Can Be Found Here

----------


## Syplex23

+repo  :Stick Out Tongue:  thanks so much

----------


## The Grim Reaper

> +repo  thanks so much


No Prob Vem  :Smile: , Lets Just Hope Morbid Doesn't Kill Us For Taking Over The Thread Temporarily XD

----------


## BrightChild

ive been gone since your return, welcome back.

----------


## Heftydogg

> ive been gone since your return, welcome back.


Hai BC =) Welcome back to you too then

----------


## Chrommie

*Main Pic : Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft
BG : Splash&Flame 
Border : Gets darker
Text : Der Sturmer
Color Scheme:* *Mostly Yellow/orange/red and just some green here and there*
* Miscellaneous Directions : GL and thanx :}
*

----------


## Sprackle

*Main Pic: WoW World of Warcraft Screenshots Gallery - Concept Art
BG: I think you can have a bit of artistic freedom with this one. However, I'd prefer it if it wasn't all moderny chrome and flash sort of stuff you know? I want a sort of gothic horror, eerie, gloom feel to it. Someone with the name MorbidAngel should understand ;D
Border: None.
Text:The Twilight Messenger in some sort of gothic-y writing, but not gothic'y as in emo, like el font gothic, but gothic'y as in evil, shakespeare gothic horror.
Color Scheme: Work with the colours from the picture really. Blacks, eerie colours, pale blues etc. eerie moonlight and stuff. 
Miscellaneous Directions: Gothic horror, you know what I mean mate. I love you.
Thanks so much if you can get around to doing this, I'll love you longo time.
*

----------


## Zordin

*Signature

Main Pic:* Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Baby Murloc
* BG: Anything that fits* 
* Border: Something dark
Text: Something cool but still dark also it shud say my name, "Zordin"
Color Scheme: Dark
Miscellaneous Directions: Please make the baby murloc look evil, by changing colors or something, i dont have any idea how you do that kinda stuff ^^

**Avatar

**Main Pic: Something similar
BG: Something similar
Border: Something similar
Text: None
Color Scheme: Dark
Miscellaneous Directions: Nothing special

Some movement in the sig wud be awesome aswell, you can choose how xD
*

----------


## oste

Main Pic: None
BG: What ever you think would look cool
Border: None
Text: OSTE
Color Scheme: Dark green or blue cant dicide and some black
Miscellaneous Directions: Make it so it can fit anywhere.

Dont know if theres any reqs before you would make sigs for people.. but a friend told me that people made awesome sigs on mmowned so wanted to give it a try.
and thx if you want to make a sig for me.

----------


## salsworn

Main Pic: A syringe with some green fluid in it with some of the fluid dripping out of the tip
BG: Be creative
Border: Doesn't matter
Text: Remember, I'm only half twisted (have "half twisted" bigger than "Remember, I'm only")
Color Scheme: Green and black
Miscellaneous Directions: Have the text like this

Remember, I'm only Half twisted.Or something like that

----------


## Entr0py

Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Warcraft - Lich
BG: Be creative
Border: Doesn't matter
Text: Nothing will survive...
Entropy...
Color Scheme: black, red, green, just dark colors
Miscellaneous Directions: could you also please make a matching avatar? also could the sig be the size of my sig now or maybe even bigger?

----------


## m0rbidang3l

Ok, sorry I've been gone. I'll have all new sigs done Thursday night or Friday morning.

----------


## Mirror

*Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Boo*
*BG: Black and white stripes*
*Border: Black*
*Text: Mjc111*
*Color Scheme: black and white, some red or blue (whatever you think is best)*
*Miscellaneous Directions: Make it look like he's flying to you with a path of wind behind him.*
*A matching avatar please?*

----------


## Nemonik

Main Pic: : ImageShack - Hosting :: b200867113056dp2.gif
BG:Whatever fits better.
Border:Whatever fits better.
Text:Gladiator Thq
Color Scheme:Whatever fits better.
Miscellaneous Directions:Whatever fits better.

I want something simillar to that..not 100% same tho :P you know what I mean.
Btw my char is a blood elf paladin maybe you could fit it in there instead of the tauren etc..

----------


## Ishboo

*Main Pic: http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6...8042508de8.jpg
Text: Ishboo 2/45/14 Enhancement
I'll leave the rest to your imagination.

Thank you.
*

----------


## Xatium

Main pic: http://www.howarddigitalmedia.com/bl...art-arthas.jpg (The Head Part)
BG: Doesn't matter
Border: Bright Light Blue
Text: Xatium
Color Scheme: Black and Blue
Miscellaneous Directions: What you like the best on it.

Would be great if you can make one  :Smile:  
Thanks allready,
Xatium

----------


## Leightox

Main Pic: Iron man
BG: doesnt matter
Border: dont matter
Text: LeightoX
Color make it red and black if u can and make it look dark

Thnx

----------


## Medzii

Main Pic: A grim reaper
BG: Make something that looks good with the image

Border: something blood red that does goes with the image ,Would like if it was dripping blood on the image.

Text: Medzii!

Color Scheme:make it look good with my image

Miscellaneous Directions: Do your best  :Wink:

----------


## wymond

> Ask around about me.


CALM DOWN, MR.

----------


## Xatium

Can i get a answer on my request?

----------


## Mango Jerry

Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft
BG: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Construct
Border: Round Border.
Text: Hephaestus
Color Scheme: Blue or Red.
Miscellaneous Directions: I would like to get it Animated (As yours) .. Only if possible  :Smile:

----------


## XPZaIN

*Main Pic: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Burning Spiky Metal
BG: some chaotic explosion 
Border: none
Text:XPZaIN somewhere in the picture
Color Scheme:mainly red and dark purple
Miscellaneous Directions: use your imagination

EDIT:

also an avatar with the picture linked aboce with dar purple circles as background is possible  thanks a lot in advance
*

----------


## Adosi

Main Pic: Undead Female warlock in t5 (Have show helm on)

BG: w/e looks good. Probably Something dark/red/Purple

Border:UP to you

Text: Adosi and somewhere else on the pickture <Brethren>

Color Scheme:black and red and purple?

Miscellaneous Directions:w/e looks good.

----------


## TheBluePanda

Main Pic: Something nice :P I have tbh no idea :s
BG: Doesnt matter
Border: Doesnt matter
Text: Gwaar
Color Scheme: Whatever you want, just not to flashy, orange/Grey, red/grey, blue/gray, (Doesn't has to be gray :P take whats the most easy for you)
Miscellaneous Directions: What you like to ...

Would be very nice if you could make one

----------


## Ickybad

Please and thanks mate.

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Assassin's Creed
Text: Scyther.
Cd4: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/gfxhaven dot com2

----------


## weekendwars

M0rb1d seems a little flooded with these im guessing :P

----------


## oste

> M0rb1d seems a little flooded with these im guessing :P


seems like it  :Smile:  poor guy

----------


## EvAr MaN

Hmmm
I like your work man  :Smile:  Maybe ill post something to be made when 
This thread is not so jammed (Try not to over load yourself  :Smile: )

----------


## Zokmag

Main Pic: A gnome in paladin T3 dual wielding Sulfuron Hammer (Yes im in love with marlos cool style that just looks awesome)
BG: Don't know something cool maby orange or something
Border: Use if you want and if it looks cool.
Text: Zokmag
Color Scheme: Whatever u want.
Miscellaneous Directions: Plz make the MALE gnome look like he is jumping up and is gonna hit someone.
Heres a little example i made quick in paint xD mostly just made to show how i want the text to show.

----------


## EatUrBrains

Main Pic: http://www.howarddigitalmedia.com/bl...art-arthas.jpg
BG: Same Thing^
Border: Do Not Matter
Text: EatUrBrains
Color Scheme: Dark Red, or Baby Blue
Miscellaneous Directions: Flashy Or Any Thing That Moves  :Smile: 

And i Would Like A Avi With That

----------


## Narudan

I don't think requesting will get you a sig anymore, because he hasn't made a sig in 2 weeks >_>

----------


## TheBluePanda

:Frown: 
(Filler)

----------


## HolyBeast

*Main Pic: NE Kitty Druid
BG: something sexii
Border: Make it furry
Text: Welcome to my, BEASTREALITY
Color Scheme:Purple, Black
Miscellaneous Directions: Make it own, any animation is also respected... +all my repzors*

----------

